# In the air with the Afghans



## RackMaster (Jul 16, 2010)

This is a very interesting story.  It's great to see how far the Afghan Air Force has come, I remember seeing the rusting hulks of what was left of it at the edge of the KIA airfield. 



> *In the air with the Afghans*
> 
> Lack of English language skills an obstacle to expanding the force
> 
> ...


----------



## pardus (Jul 17, 2010)

Cool story.


----------

